# Great calls and sling



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

I want to thank Fred (fr3db3ar) for an awesome paracord rifle sling and Rodney (bigdrowdy1) for 2 great deer calls. Also, thanks to Don (youngdon) for two great predator calls (not pictured - they are at the farm). The sling looks really good on my new (well, it's used, but new to me) Remington R25 243 Winchester. The calls sound as good as they look. Should be a lethal combo this fall. Thanks guys!

I'm ready to hunt! :hunter4:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

You are primed and ready! Great looking equipment!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice combo, you should great success..........


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Stonegod said:


> Nice looking combo!!!....HEY!!!....are those the calls you stole from me!!LOL


LOL...I'm still waiting on that rental fee and you can borrow them. :mrgreen:


----------



## jfarleyx (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks guys and thanks again to fellow forum members Don, Rodney, and Fred.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking setup, you just need some time to hunt and take pictures.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have the R-15 in 223 and its a great shooter. Looks like you are set for the season good luck and keep us posted!! I got some of Freds lanyards and quality and cost can not be beat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad you like the calls. +1 on Fr3ds lanyards...I hope his new job won't hurt production.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks really nice - just need to make the time to use them!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

youngdon said:


> I'm glad you like the calls. +1 on Fr3ds lanyards...I hope his new job won't hurt production.


Only lack of orders hurt my production


----------

